# Is this real or fake?



## Nikkeh (May 21, 2010)

So i stumbled over this website today and was astonished to find a pink tarantula...no not a pink toe or anything like that, a very distinct pink and black T....Anyone know of this species or is the picture most likley photoshopped?

heres the T 
http://www.spyderwood.com/images/Spiders/Tarantulas (Mygales).jpg


Here's the link if anyones interested
http://www.spyderwood.com/Spiders, Spiders everywhere.html


----------



## Projecht13 (May 21, 2010)

he is real 

P.nigricolor


----------



## DansDragons (May 21, 2010)

most mature male pamphos will turn this color.


----------



## Nikkeh (May 21, 2010)

Ohhhh i so want one of these  There stunning


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 21, 2010)

It's too bad they don't live that long once they molt into that colour. 

Cass


----------



## Nikkeh (May 21, 2010)

True. Still an utterly beautiful species


----------



## Redneck (May 21, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> It's too bad they don't live that long once they molt into that colour.
> 
> Cass


Yeah.. 

I can wait for my P. machalla to mature.. Confirmed male.. 

Though I can get bunches of wee little P. machalla running around after I do a breeding loan.. Or get a female..


----------



## nhdjoseywales (May 21, 2010)

The spider i got from Taranulas Inc as a Haitian Brown looks very similar to that with the metallic purple colors. He is a very pretty fella.

http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i...pider Pics/?action=view&current=Spider029.jpg


----------



## photobuggirl (May 22, 2010)

swiftinverts.com gallery has some really pretty pictures of a Xenesthis immanis -Columbian Lesserblack, which have a similar and strikingly beautiful purple patterning to them.  

I almost don't know which of the male and female of this species I think is more beautiful:

Female:  http://www.swiftinverts.com/species/Xi-f1.jpg

Male: http://www.swiftinverts.com/species/Xi-m1.jpg


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (May 22, 2010)

Fake...??? Well here you go!!! this was my MM ultimate molt p cancerides.... he was brown in colour before he molted out to this.....







So Cass is right! you only got a sometime to enjoy them at this stage..... so i hope this help's...


----------



## CAK (May 22, 2010)

Nikkeh said:


> True. Still an utterly beautiful species




Hey Nikkeh!  

As the others say...   definitely not fake!  

This is a crappy pic, but a pic nontheless of my Pampho Nigricolor...  The Males are AMAZING!


----------



## Nikkeh (May 22, 2010)

They are really amazing, i think i'm going to have to invest in one of them.  Even if they only are that fantastic color while they are MM


----------



## Nikkeh (May 22, 2010)

photobuggirl said:


> swiftinverts.com gallery has some really pretty pictures of a Xenesthis immanis -Columbian Lesserblack, which have a similar and strikingly beautiful purple patterning to them.
> 
> I almost don't know which of the male and female of this species I think is more beautiful:
> 
> ...


I have to say male IMO. There stunning


----------



## smallara98 (May 22, 2010)

Yup their real! My uncle actually has one. Stunning as males! Females only have a little bit of purple...


----------



## bloodred1889 (May 22, 2010)

my local reptile shop had 3 hitian brown juviniles and one huge adult, i wish i bought one now :wall:


----------



## CAK (May 22, 2010)

Nikkeh said:


> They are really amazing, i think i'm going to have to invest in one of them.  Even if they only are that fantastic color while they are MM


Nikkeh, just remember...  Once you get one and he matures out, Do something to let him procreate!  If you get enough experience, you can get a pair and let them mate. You can also sell him, or send him off for a 50/50 breeding loan and take a chance on getting a bunch of slings!  All I'm asking, is don't let him just wander the tank once he matures.   

Joe - CAK

PS- hit the search button or read a sticky at the top of the thread list if u want more info on 50/50 breeding loans.


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 22, 2010)

Here's a picture of our MM Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma:






Unfortunately he became dinner, but he was pretty good lookin', even with the bald butt.

Cass


----------

